# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Grouping/Ungrouping Sheets in Excel 2007

## ExcelTip

Allows setting the print options for a number of sheets at once.
Allows applying formats to many cells in sheets.
Allows unhidden of rows and/or columns simultaneously.
Allows typing/inserting text or formulas in the same cell address in all grouped sheets. 



Select the first sheet in the workbook, hold down the Shift> key and click the last sheet tab in the workbook.
Or
From any sheet tab shortcut menu, select Select All Sheets.



Select the first sheet in the workbook you want to group, hold down the Shift> key and click a different sheet tab.



Select the first sheet in the workbook you want to group, hold the Ctrl> key and click a different sheet tab to add it to the group.



Hold the Shift key and click the active sheet tab.
Or
From any sheet tab / the active sheet tab shortcut menu, select Ungroup Sheets.

----------

